# Durability of Reveal S



## Mudtees1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi all,

My interest is to do cotton transfers, since I do babies and children clothing and most parents prefer cotton. With the new update that was done to the Reveal S I was advised that the transfer works much better. Also that it works great on white and dark colors, even when in one of the videos I saw they transfer to a light yellow shirt. I almost order a Sawgrass printer & the Reveal S paper, but I asked about durability... the sales person said "It does great", but like how long, "For a good amount of time"... ok! 

I'm selling product and I would hate to start getting claims because the transfer is fading in a short period of time. I'm using vinyl now, but want to step up my designs and offer full color.

Any printer and process recommendations for cotton will be appreciated. The product should last a good period of times, so what is your experience??


Thank you!!


----------



## BerkshirePrint (Oct 19, 2016)

Stay away, it cost to much money for a design that will fade. Look at DTG printing if your interested in doing full color designs. DTG machines are more up keep than Sublimations printers but the designs will last you years.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

BerkshirePrint said:


> Stay away, it cost to much money for a design that will fade. Look at DTG printing if your interested in doing full color designs. DTG machines are more up keep than Sublimations printers but the designs will last you years.




I am happy to provide samples to prove the excellent wash ability.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudtees1 (Nov 11, 2013)

David, when I called I asked about samples. I was willing to pay for them, but the samples are just the blank paper. I don't have a sublimation printer yet as I'm still trying to get the material that will work with cotton and don't want to make it the investment if it's not what I want. It you can do samples with a color printed design I would love to test it.






Conde_David said:


> I am happy to provide samples to prove the excellent wash ability.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Once printed the transfer needs to be pressed soon. I could provide a pressed shirt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudtees1 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a heat press.


Thank you!


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Any one of this printers are good for that transfer paper ?
Ricoh Aficio SG 3110DNW 
Oki Data MC362w
Thanks


----------

